#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  E-books for Children

## phuketbound

I have used some of these e-books when teaching an after school reading club. Many of the websites have stories that are geared for different levels and grades. There are a variety of stories from fairy tales to scary tales. 

Some of the books are read by authors (famous actors), and others allow for the children to read them. Having the option to mute the volume is a bonus. Children can learn the word, and the correct pronunciation this way. You can use these for a change from normal books, and kids also like the animation part. Most of these sites have games, and activities included.


Storyline Online

Stories for Children :: Children's Stories Online :: Stories for Kids

Free childrens books online, free children's songs, free children's cartoons, free children's music. Sample free books, songs, music, puzzles and games online.

Stories - British Council - LearnEnglish Kids

This site is highly recommended. 
www.literactive.com

A variety of stories for all ages.
Movie English(ME) ? www.veryABC.cn Wonderful Village ?

Tumblebooks - eBooks for eKids!

Click on Tales
Educational games Childtopia

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
you have to pay for most of that.

----------


## phuketbound

^No, most of them are free sites. For Literactive, you have to register, but all is free. 

Mighty books site you have to pay, but you can get a 30 day free trial.

----------

